# Hyatt Residence Club availability



## jdunn1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I am thinking about buys some Hyatt points, if I can find a good deal but would want to trade into a partial ski week every other year or so.  Looks like most of the Hyatt ski resorts are residence clubs?  If I am not picky about which resort, is it possible for Hyatt vaction club owners (not residence club owners) to get ski weeks, even a holiday ski week.  I know it might be a stretch but I have no idea how Hyatt works for internal trades, but I have heard it is a good system.  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## heathpack (Aug 24, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am thinking about buys some Hyatt points, if I can find a good deal but would want to trade into a partial ski week every other year or so.  Looks like most of the Hyatt ski resorts are residence clubs?  If I am not picky about which resort, is it possible for Hyatt vaction club owners (not residence club owners) to get ski weeks, even a holiday ski week.  I know it might be a stretch but I have no idea how Hyatt works for internal trades, but I have heard it is a good system.  Thanks.
> 
> -Jim



If you are flexible and plan ahead, I would say that chances are good.  I am not sure about partial weeks, definitely for holiday weeks this is hard because Hyatt will not split weeks until 60 days out, I believe.  However, non-holiday weeks are likely do-able, but I can't say I've actually tried.

I have been able to book ski weeks for the past 2 years (the only years I've tried)- one at Mountain Lodge in Beaver Creek in Feb and the other at Grand Aspen in late Jan.  Both times I booked full week studios, but I know larger units were available.  Each week was booked at 6 months out.

H


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jim


You can get into ski weeks not like week 51,52 or 7 but other weeks you can get into during ski season

hardest to get into

Park Hyatt Bever Creek -about 16 rooms
Northstar Tahoe-only 10 rooms
Aspen
Breckenridge &  Mountian Lodge Beaver Creek
Hyatt tahoe

Rememeber to buy a big point week since it is going to take 2000 or 2200 points for a 2 bedroom unit during the ski season or 1320 or 1450 for a 1 bedoom unit...  

[Per multiple previous warnings - advertising for sell or rent is not permitted in the TUG discussion forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Carmel85 and Healthpack for your very quick and helpful posts.  Didn't know that Hyatt will not split weeks until 60 days out.  A full week in a studio or one bedroom wouldn't be that bad.  From what I hear, the studios at the Hyatt Residence club are pretty spectacular and you get free breakfast, too?  Or is that just for Residence Club owners?

Does Northstar and Mountain Lodge have outdoor pools in the winter?  I have a soon to be six year old who loves swimming, even in the middle of winter.  Is the new Park City resort off limits for now?  Thanks, again.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2011)

Hyatt will split weeks more than 60 days out.  They won't split _holiday_ weeks more than 60 days out.

I know Aspen has an outdoor heated pool.  And as I understand it, a heated pool deck and a heated locker full of robes.  Plus outdoor hot tubs.

Aspen and Mountain Lodge have free breakfast, but as I understand it is a pretty lame continental, not even as good as a Hampton Inn.  But free to all.

H


----------



## bdh (Aug 25, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Aspen and Mountain Lodge have free breakfast.
> 
> H



The decision to provide a free breakfast is determined by each property's HOA Board.  IE: how nice a spread do you want to provide so we know how much to include in the MF's to pay for it.  

Same goes for any other weekly gatherings for owners/guests that provides free food, drink or entertainment.  The exception to that would be a property that is still actively selling units - HRC sales dept typically covers the cost of those.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2011)

bdh said:


> The decision to provide a free breakfast is determined by each property's HOA Board.  IE: how nice a spread do you want to provide so we know how much to include in the MF's to pay for it.
> 
> Same goes for any other weekly gatherings for owners/guests that provides free food, drink or entertainment.  The exception to that would be a property that is still actively selling units - HRC sales dept typically covers the cost of those.



I actually personally am not interested in the breakfast, I would typically prefer breakfast on my own in my villa.  However, if a deluxe resort offers free breakfast, it would be reasonable for folks unfamiliar with the property to expect at least a deluxe continental breakfast.  My point was not to criticise the resort or suggest owners pay more MF- just pointing out that there is a disconnect between the quality of the free breakfast & most other aspects of the resort.

H

H


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 25, 2011)

FYI ONLY

UP at the High Sierra Lodge they do a wine and cheese  spread at the owners meeting and the HOA pays the bill 13l per year.

HOA does a excellent job better that even Carmel and they have a sales office.

Sorry no free Breakfast except for donuts on Monday and always great coffee every morning.


Enjoy the Hyatts and the Hyatt system


----------



## bdh (Aug 25, 2011)

heathpack said:


> My point was not to criticise the resort or suggest owners pay more MF- just pointing out that there is a disconnect between the quality of the free breakfast & most other aspects of the resort.



I wasn't criticizing the resort, HOA or your preference on where you eat breakfast - was just noting that the decision on a breakfast offering or any other HOA sponsored event is each individual property's choice - which can vary widely through out the HRC system (heck, it could vary by year at the same property due to changes in the HOA board membership).


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2011)

The free breakfast at the Hyatt Grand Aspen was really poor when we stayed there.  I don't expect free breakfast at any timeshare, but I do believe a classy resort should do something well...or not do it at all.

In addition, the studio side of our 2 bedroom lockoff was very small.  It had a fancy bathroom and a fireplace, but it was small and dark.  I would not have wanted to spend a week there without the larger 1 bedroom side.

Steve


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> The free breakfast at the Hyatt Grand Aspen was really poor when we stayed there.  I don't expect free breakfast at any timeshare, but I do believe a classy resort should do something well...or not do it at all.



Just curious - what constitutes "really poor"?

I disagree that a resort that offers breakfast must offer a "deluxe" breakfast.  I'm quite happy with a good breakfast with limited options. Some cold and hot cereal, fruit, bagels, etc., is fine. But "really poor" would bother me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> Just curious - what constitutes "really poor"?



Poor quality, small quantities, almost no fruit, nothing hot at all, and a very limited variety of poor tasting danishes/baked breakfast goods = really poor to me.  I can assure you I wasn't expecting a fancy spread.  However, as was mentioned by Heathpack above, a Hampton Inn offers a much better breakfast.

When you check into the Hyatt Grand Aspen, they promote the free breakfast. They don't have to offer it at all.  But since they do, I think it ought to be better.  

Steve


----------



## bdh (Aug 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Poor quality, small quantities, almost no fruit, nothing hot at all, and a very limited variety of poor tasting danishes/baked breakfast goods = really poor to me.  I can assure you I wasn't expecting a fancy spread.  However, as was mentioned by Heathpack above, a Hampton Inn offers a much better breakfast.
> 
> When you check into the Hyatt Grand Aspen, they promote the free breakfast. They don't have to offer it at all.  But since they do, I think it ought to be better.
> 
> Steve



Am I the only one that sees a little humor in the "free breakfast should be better" position?  If so, I still enjoyed the chuckle.  I'm also thinking that attendance at the free breakfast was not mandatory.

While I'm not on any HOA board, I would believe that one of the reasons HOA's provide these events is to create a scenario where owners and guests can meet and interact with one another (in lieu of displaying their culinary skills).

As often happens, this thread has gotten off track - so back to the basic topic.  Availability at the older HRC fractional properties is pretty decent if you plan ahead.  Availability at the newer fractionals is not going to be as plentiful.  It’s a simple supply vs demand scenario - the older properties are 100% fractional while the newer ones are a mixture of fractional and whole ownership.  So with fewer of the new fractional units in the pond, they are going to be more difficult to catch.


----------



## TooManyIDs (Aug 28, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am thinking about buys some Hyatt points, if I can find a good deal but would want to trade into a partial ski week every other year or so.  Looks like most of the Hyatt ski resorts are residence clubs?  If I am not picky about which resort, is it possible for Hyatt vaction club owners (not residence club owners) to get ski weeks, even a holiday ski week.  I know it might be a stretch but I have no idea how Hyatt works for internal trades, but I have heard it is a good system.  Thanks.
> 
> -Jim



Is there a definitive *yes* that Hyatt Vacation Club points transfer, on a point for point basis, directly to Hyatt Residence Club?


----------



## heathpack (Aug 28, 2011)

TooManyIDs said:


> Is there a definitive *yes* that Hyatt Vacation Club points transfer, on a point for point basis, directly to Hyatt Residence Club?



Yes all the points work the same.


----------



## TooManyIDs (Aug 28, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Yes all the points work the same.



Thank you


----------



## Kal (Aug 28, 2011)

FYI, the name "Hyatt Vacation Club" was changed to "Hyatt Residence Club".  HVC no longer exists.

In any case, there are two types of timeshares in the system.  The purchase of some properties (formerly known as Hyatt Residence Club units) include a number of "float" weeks.  Those weeks are generally available to Club members while the high season weeks are very difficult to obtain using points.  Owners either use those high season weeks or rent them out on their own.  They generally use the points from the float weeks to stay at other Club properties; thus that's why those units are frequently available.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Kal.  Thanks for the post and to everyone else for that matter.  I now know to NOT expect much if a Hyatt resort offers free breakfast.  At this point, I still need to get an exchange, so I have no business worrying about free breakfast but it is fun to think about.

I just want to clear up exactly how hard it is to exchange into a ski week, if you are a regular points owner and not an owner of a fixed week at one of the Hyatt ski resorts.  From previous posts I gathered it wasn't too difficult at all, but not to expect Christmas or New Years of President's week.  Then, you post that it is not easy at all to get a prime week.  I wouldn't ever want a full week, just a weekend or maybe five days.

I am seriously thinking about expanding my timeshare porfolio to include Hyatt points so I could get a ski resort every couple of years.  Getting a ski week is not working out so well as a non-ski week Marriott owner or even with my Worldmark points.  




Kal said:


> FYI, the name "Hyatt Vacation Club" was changed to "Hyatt Residence Club".  HVC no longer exists.
> 
> In any case, there are two types of timeshares in the system.  The purchase of some properties (formerly known as Hyatt Residence Club units) include a number of "float" weeks.  Those weeks are generally available to Club members while the high season weeks are very difficult to obtain using points.  Owners either use those high season weeks or rent them out on their own.  They generally use the points from the float weeks to stay at other Club properties; thus that's why those units are frequently available.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 29, 2011)

All I can tell you is that I own one of the traditional vacation club properties, two years in a row I tried to obtain studio ski weeks, one at Mountain Losge and one at Grand Aspen.  Had plenty of flexibility, was successful on both attempts.

H





jdunn1 said:


> Hi Kal.  Thanks for the post and to everyone else for that matter.  I now know to NOT expect much if a Hyatt resort offers free breakfast.  At this point, I still need to get an exchange, so I have no business worrying about free breakfast but it is fun to think about.
> 
> I just want to clear up exactly how hard it is to exchange into a ski week, if you are a regular points owner and not an owner of a fixed week at one of the Hyatt ski resorts.  From previous posts I gathered it wasn't too difficult at all, but not to expect Christmas or New Years of President's week.  Then, you post that it is not easy at all to get a prime week.  I wouldn't ever want a full week, just a weekend or maybe five days.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about expanding my timeshare porfolio to include Hyatt points so I could get a ski resort every couple of years.  Getting a ski week is not working out so well as a non-ski week Marriott owner or even with my Worldmark points.


----------



## Sullco2 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Kal--upgrade strategy for HVC owners*

Anyone can offer an idea, but if a "formerly" HVC owner had xxx points and wanted a fair chance to get into HRC properties by buying more points, what should he/she do?  Buy a week immediately adjacent to the one already owned to coordinate the arrival of points  to the account?  etc.


----------



## Kal (Aug 29, 2011)

Management of points is always a challenge.  Everyone seems to have a different approach, but to get the biggest bang, I suggest you have the largest number of points active in CUP for the longest amount of time.  Second, if you have a preferred time to vacation, make sure your points are aligned with that time interval so you have points ready when those units become available.  As a minimum that time frame is 6-months prior to the vacation week.  However, many units become available 9- to 6-months prior to the vacation week.

You also don't want to put yourself in a bind if the target resort is not available and the points will soon enter LCUP.  Do some what if planning to see how the point status changes over time versus the target vacation week(s).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 29, 2011)

Just chiming in that you can score a Hyatt split holiday week at more than 60 days out if a Hyatt owner who owns that week splits it themselves  .


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Aug 30, 2011)

Denise L said:


> Just chiming in that you can score a Hyatt split holiday week at more than 60 days out if a Hyatt owner who owns that week splits it themselves  .



This recently worked for me, and i wasnt sure how. I got a split week,4 night reservation over Presidents week 2012 at High Sierra in Tahoe. I was totally surprised to get it confirmed from the waiting list almost 9 months in advance. 

Ive also found Christmas and New Years pretty easy to get too. Northstar has been really hard to score. 

Thanks,
Dewey


----------



## Denise L (Aug 30, 2011)

DeweyWhopper said:


> This recently worked for me, and i wasnt sure how. I got a split week,4 night reservation over Presidents week 2012 at High Sierra in Tahoe. I was totally surprised to get it confirmed from the waiting list almost 9 months in advance.
> 
> Ive also found Christmas and New Years pretty easy to get too. Northstar has been really hard to score.
> 
> ...



I've yet to match a Northstar midweek stay.


----------

